# Buddy crossed the Rainbow Bridge Today



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hate posts like this :-( So sorry to hear about your Buddy....how sad and special that your other golden was by his side. RIP Buddy ... you will be missed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us because of the loss of your sweet Buddy. He was a beautiful boy and was loved until the end. May the love you shared and the memories help to heal some of your pain. Most of us have all been thru the same thing in losing a beloved furkid and know your pain. So you can share your feelings here and we will understand. Run Free Sweet Buddy.
Here is the picture of Buddy, I added so everyone could see him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so so sorry.  I like it that Baby was there with him, do you think she was there when he passed? I want to believe that.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Buddy was a beautiful dog! RIP Buddy...play hard at the bridge.


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

Dogs are smart and extremely sensitive. I'm willing to bet my last buck she was there.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We have all been there...Honor his memory!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Buddy was a beautiful boy. I am so sorry you lost him. Bless you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss-no matter how long they are with us, it is never long enough. He was a very pretty boy, and obviously well-loved.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you loss. I know all too well how much it hurts. Please make yourself at home here at GRF and we would love to see some pictures of Buddy and hear more about him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Baby was there by his side as he went to the Rainbow Bridge. What a beautiful tribute to companionship.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

walexk said:


> Baby was there by his side as he went to the Rainbow Bridge. What a beautiful tribute to companionship.


It really is, isn't it. Beautiful beyond words. We are so lucky to share their worlds.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

I am so sorry we meet under these circumstances. We lost our 9 year old golden to cancer almost a year ago (1/11/09) and despite the addition of two wonderful goldens to our home this year, we miss Rusty so much.

Stick around and when the time is right, share Buddy's story with us. We'd all like to know more about him and Baby too. Just in case no one has mentioned we all LOVE photos.

Godspeed sweet Buddy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Buddy was a beautiful boy. RIP Buddy.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for losing Buddy. Rest in peace and play hard at the bridge Buddy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Buddy. I'm so sorry for your loss. No matter the age, it's very hard to say goodbye.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I lost one of my own the same way last year.

Maybe he will meet up with Dakota at the Bridge. I bet they'll have a grand time !


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

Robert


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Buddy....so sweet that Baby was with him when he passed.
We lost one of our GRs in March, 2009 so know how you feel......RIP sweet Buddy!!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear this...I'm sure Baby was a comfort to him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Buddy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Buddy. Please give Baby a big hug and thank you from me for being there for Buddy. RIP Buddy.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your "Buddy".


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I am sorry it has to be at such a sad time under these circumstances. When & if you are up to it we would love to see more pictures of both dogs.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose a special pet. Godspeed.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm hurting for you & Baby


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss, RIP Dear Buddy.When you are feeling up to posting we would love to see a photo of your beloved Buddy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - Buddy was beautiful.

Run softly at the bridge Buddy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Buddy - a beautiful boy.

Run free and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, and happy that you found this forum so you can share your thoughts with people who understand.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

_"He was a good dog, and liked everyone young or old. I will miss him a lot."_

So simply said, yet so painful. I'm so sorry for your loss and Baby's too. Please stay with us and share your happy memories of Buddy with us. And let us get to know Baby. 

(((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about Buddy, I hope Baby is ok, so sweet that she was at his side. It's never an easy process and takes time to ease the pain, give Baby extra hugs, she'll feel the loss too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Buddy. (((hugs))) to all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My heart aches every time I hear someone loss their precious pet.

Buddy had Baby with him and that has to be comforting, it is never easy.

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

We lost our Golden,Riker, who was 13 the exact same way except it was last Valentines day. I can empathize with you and your family. It absolutely crushed me and was the worse day of my life. There isn't a day that goes by without thinking of him. The sad part will eventually fade and the good memories eventually takes over. As others have stated.....Please share Buddy's story with us.

I am sorry for your loss.........God Bless Buddy and your family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Buddy was a beautiful boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## ForeverGolden (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss and am also grieving my sweet Golden, Stanley. We had to have him put down Saturday morning. He was 8 years old and disgnosed with hemangiosarcoma in October after a spleenectomy. I kept thinking they'd made a mistake, because he seemed so healthy since the surgery. Just days before Christmas he was playing in the snow like a puppy, then the morning of December 28, he couldn't walk down the stairs and wouldn't eat. He rallied a little that day, but by Friday evening could barely get up. I know we did the right thing, and his passing was so kind and peaceful. He was the first dog I've ever had and was completely unprepared for the amazing love and immense pain I now feel. I know we'll find another dog when the time is right, and just am hoping this hole in our hearts can heal.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buddy.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this hard time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Buddy. He was a beautiful boy and I know you miss him dearly.

I am also sorry to hear about Stanley. Their passing does leave a hole in our hearts, but the joy they have brought during out time together fills it.

I hope your grief eases and it becomes easier to remember the good times without so much pain.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so so so very sorry about Buddy. It's always so hard to say goodbye to such a good friend. It's just not fair.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Buddy, he was a beautiful boy. 

I am also very sorry about Stanley's passing.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm so sorry to hear about the passing of both Buddy and Stanley. i can totally relate. i lost my Reba at 13 right before Thanksgiving this year and its been so hard. i miss her and her calming effect terribly. here's to hoping they are all BFFs at the bridge!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed, sweet Buddy!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

ForeverGolden said:


> and just am hoping this hole in our hearts can heal.


 In time your heart will heal, helped by your many loving memories. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My condolences as well.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Buddy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss...Sleep softly Buddy


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm verry sorry to hear about Buddy. Losing a golden is like losing a piece of your heart. It's good he passed peacefully and with his friend Baby at his side. I know you and Baby will miss him dearly.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

So very sorry about your Buddy. 
I'm sure your other sweetie, Baby, will also MISS Buddy very much!

We never have them LONG enough, but I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful boy he was. Altho he doesn't seem as dark red as my Buck, he favors my Buck a lot in the face. I lost Buck at 12 yrs.3 mons on May 15, 2007. I am so sorry. It hurts so bad when we lose one of beloved dogs.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Buddy--our condolences to you and your whole family.

Scott J.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It is always so hard.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buddy. It is so hard to lose our precious furbabies. I'm glad Baby was there with him, I know he will be greatly missed.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know there are no words I could say that would ever console you. 

My condolences.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I share your pain. I am so very sorry about Buddy.


----------

